
Ask HN: Solo founder support group? - bostonhacker
Is there a group &#x2F; mailing list &#x2F; slack &#x2F; irc &#x2F; forum for those of us who are trying to start our own business but have no one to discuss the day to day issues with?<p>I have been working on my own product for the last few months. I also have a day job. While it is hard to work on nights and weekends, what I find harder is to not have anyone outside of my wife to share the ups and downs with. I am not looking for a cofounder but it would be great to have a place where I can ask for advice, share what I accomplished or complain about things to people in the same boat.
======
bostonhacker
Ok - OP here.

Looks like we have at least 5 people interested. Someone might still point us
at an existing community. In the meantime I created a slack channel and a
forum.

HN does not seem to have a way to PM. Let me know how to invite you?

Best thing I could come up with is for people to send me their email to this
throwaway account: 52txhw+21xn2yhez22ozgcdc@sharklasers.com

Forum [http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/](http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/)
Slack channel [https://solojourney.slack.com/](https://solojourney.slack.com/)

~~~
tylercubell
Perhaps a Google Form would be safer way to submit an email address.

> Since SharkLasers doesn't require account registration, anyone who knows the
> Inbox ID may have access to that inbox. So it's best to use a random
> address. To add protection, you can use the Alias Address feature. An Alias
> Address can only be know if the Inbox ID is known and you cannot use an
> Alias as an Inbox Id. The more hard-to-guess your Inbox ID is, the better
> your Alias will protect you.

~~~
bostonhacker
I agree - Google Forms is a better idea. I only shared the randomized alias so
we should be ok with the throwaway email as well.

Here is the Google Forms link:
[https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2](https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2)

------
webstartupper
Find other solo founders from forums like
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/) and start a
weekly mastermind

~~~
bostonhacker
This looks like a good place too!

------
itamarst
There's [https://barnacl.es](https://barnacl.es) as a HN alternative that's
bootstrapper focused. Not that much discussion though.

------
gtworld
I'm in! I finally have the startup but started as solo founder. Took me a
while to put a team together, took me a while to get seed funding, is taking
me while now to scale sales... basically everything takes a while, and a while
longer if you are a solo founder. I'd love to participate.

~~~
bostonhacker
Sounds like you have a lot of experience others could benefit from. Here is
how to join:

Forum: [http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/](http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/)

Slack channel:
[https://solojourney.slack.com/](https://solojourney.slack.com/)

Google form for slack invite:
[https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2](https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2)

------
itamarst
Start your own? I'm in Boston, MA area and working on a side project.
itamar@codewithoutrules.com

------
acedinlowball
I would love something like this. I am a businessman, entrepreneur, developer,
evangelist and I would love the opportunity to peruse my interests with those
of a like mind

------
tixocloud
I'm interested as well and would be happy to help out with the maintenance of
the group.

------
iisbum
Would be interested in something like this too, if you start/find something
would love to join too.

------
singold
Loved this, just registered to the forum and send email :)

------
malux85
Interested too, just mailed the throwaway account :)

~~~
bostonhacker
Could you please send you email via this google form?

[https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2](https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2)

Looks like by the time I got home the throwaway account deleted all the emails
already. Sorry about that :(

------
alantrum
Interested as well. I signed up on the google form

------
madamelic
Millionth-ing. I sent you an email for an invite. :)

~~~
bostonhacker
If you haven't received an invite yet could you please submit your email to
this google form?
[https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2](https://goo.gl/forms/uFackrq4AjrBOrmH2)

Forum: [http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/](http://solojourney.prophpbb.com/)
Slack channel:
[https://solojourney.slack.com/](https://solojourney.slack.com/)

------
dhruvkar
I'd be interested as well.

------
throwawaz
if you start a slack channel, I'll join--I have the same issue

------
deedubaya
How about a subreddit?

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Agreed. Or Voat. Pros & cons either way.

------
adx314
Interested as well...

------
davidlee1435
i'd be interested in a slack channel as well

------
Lordarminius
I'm in.

